# 262113 - System Administrator - July 2017 Invitaiton



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi There, 

Just opened this thread to get update on 262113 (Visa Subclass 190) invitation from July 2017 Onward... 


Pl update.. 

Thanks


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

trvl1982 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just opened this thread to get update on 262113 (Visa Subclass 190) invitation from July 2017 Onward...
> 
> ...


Hello There,

Kindly indicate your Points to estimate.

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## satsensort (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI with NSW for 190 Visa for system administrator - 262113 last week overall it showed 70 (65+5)points. Could you suggest me will be there any possibility of getting invite.

Age - 30 points 

PTE - proficient - 10 points 

Employment outside Australia - 5 points

Employment in Australia - 5 points 

Education - 15

So overall 65 + 5 state sponsorship 


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

satsensort said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with NSW for 190 Visa for system administrator - 262113 last week overall it showed 70 (65+5)points. Could you suggest me will be there any possibility of getting invite.
> 
> ...


Hello satsensort,

For NSW, there are always bright chances for Invitation for Scores > 70 and above. 

I see that you also have 5 points for your Employment in Aus. That is always a Bonus during the stage of Visa Grants. 

All the best 

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## satsensort (Aug 9, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello satsensort,
> 
> For NSW, there are always bright chances for Invitation for Scores > 70 and above.
> 
> ...


Thanks rajnath. Hoping for best 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj_negi86 (Nov 17, 2017)

*262113 november*



satsensort said:


> Thanks rajnath. Hoping for best
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Hello There,

Guys could you please let me know if you got ITA?


Raj


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello Guys,

what are the chances of getting an invite for system administrator from NSW for 75 points?

What is stream 2? Is there any where I can track the last invitation status for sys admin in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

*Stream 2 190 NSW*

Hello Guys,

I'm new to this forum and just started my immigration for Australia.

Can you please advise what are my chances of getting invited for 190-NSW Stream 2 with 65+5 Points for 262113 - System Administrator .

Appreciate your help.


Regards
Siva


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

As per Immitracker, I see no invitation sent for systems admin after June which means not even a single invitation for the year 2017/18. I take this as positive for 2 reasons.
1. since, they haven't send a single invitation till now, they can start inviting at any point
2. last year also, the same trend followed and they gave the first invitation in the month of Jan


----------



## psatuja (Jan 4, 2018)

bpravee7d said:


> As per Immitracker, I see no invitation sent for systems admin after June which means not even a single invitation for the year 2017/18. I take this as positive for 2 reasons.
> 1. since, they haven't send a single invitation till now, they can start inviting at any point
> 2. last year also, the same trend followed and they gave the first invitation in the month of Jan


Lets hope for the best, as I'm waiting for 489 Visa Grant for System admin. Has anyone got Visa Grant for System admin for South Australia?


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

oh so you have applied for 489 visa in south australia. Could you tell us the date when you applied for eoi, invitation and visa?




psatuja said:


> Lets hope for the best, as I'm waiting for 489 Visa Grant for System admin. Has anyone got Visa Grant for System admin for South Australia?


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

*Jan-2018*

Anyone got invite in Jan2018?
Please update.


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

I got invite for 489 subclass in south australia



diyan said:


> Anyone got invite in Jan2018?
> Please update.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

bpravee7d said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> what are the chances of getting an invite for system administrator from NSW for 75 points?
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Kindly go through this link. Cross posting my own post here for your reference:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1246585-190-nsw-systems-administrator-2.html

regards,
Raj


----------



## psatuja (Jan 4, 2018)

bpravee7d said:


> oh so you have applied for 489 visa in south australia. Could you tell us the date when you applied for eoi, invitation and visa?


EOI was lodged in Sept 2017
Received Invitation in 2months
Submitted Visa on 30th Nov 2017

Visa Grant # Waiting.


----------



## backbacker (Mar 29, 2018)

*262113*

Hi, Guys

I am diploma in electronics engineering holder with experience in 262113. Will ACS do my assessment ? My points when calculated are coming around 60 what are my chances with provincial as well as 489 sub call.


----------



## Rachit Babbar (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi,

I submitted EOI for subclass 190 for NSW and Victoria under Systems Administrator 262113 in April 2018. However, now I see this job code has been removed from both these locations. There is no response to any of my EOIs yet.
My total points tally is 80 (including the 5 points for regional sponsorship).

I see I can still go for visa subclass 489 for South Australia since systems administrator is listed there.

Can someone please let me know what are my options now ?
Should I wait for systems administrator to be brought back into the list of job codes open for NSW and Victoria or go ahead with subclass 489 for SA.

Regards
Rachit Babbar


----------

